# Craftsman Estimator



## Standstrong (Apr 18, 2006)

Is anyone using the Craftsman Remodel and Repair Estimator. I generally like it for trades I tend to sub out so that I know what to sub it out for. 

I found it really great for bidding fire restorations for insurance jobs too. More or less, it seems to be pretty close to market rate.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

It's hit or miss- in some areas of the country, the numbers are dead on- in others (like NJ where I am), the numbers can be off as much as 50%. If they're working for you, go with it.

If you're doing fire resto work, Craftsman also has the National Renovation and Insurance Repair Estimator, which has more items that are appropriate for that type of work. I've also found their numbers to be higher, as they reflect the piecemeal type of work that restoration often requires.

Bob


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I always figure jobs myself,then I use the Craftsman program as a check.As my estimating skills increase,I find I use Craftsman less and less.


----------



## The Remodeler (Feb 5, 2007)

I have Craftsman too, but find I lose less money, if I bid each job
from scratch. Tried sq ft estimating on a couple jobs and that is dangerous, too.
No 2 jobs ever work out the same. I always leave my bids open for unforseens.
I figure you might as well stay home and make nothing
as to work your fanny off and lose money.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 6, 2007)

It's a good one. If you are doing a lot of insurance work ask the adjusters you work with what program they are using, then estimate the jobs using both. Go with the higher one, be open with the adjusters tell them what program you are using and what your mark up is if you are playing by the rules they won't fight you.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Blackbird said:


> It's a good one. If you are doing a lot of insurance work ask the adjusters you work with what program they are using, then estimate the jobs using both. Go with the higher one, be open with the adjusters tell them what program you are using and what your mark up is if you are playing by the rules they won't fight you.


Just because you use the same software as the adjuster (or any software for that matter) doesn't mean you're going to make money on the job. You and the adjuster could have the exact same numbers and neither of you will have a number based on your actual costs of doing business.

And the adjusters "won't fight you"? That's a new one- unless something's changed in the past year (the last time I did an insurance estimate), they don't want to part with amy more money than some dumb contractor who doesn't know his numbers is willing to accept. And that number is often too low to make a good living.

Bob


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

"Market Rate"

That one always gets me cringing. Who the heck out there can tell me how much overhead and PROFIT I deserve to charge for. 

To me, market rate typically means the average of the cheapest some guys will do things for.

NO THANK YOU, I'll figure out my own costs and desired profits. Unless they want to share in the risk and liability factors with me, they don't have a voice in that part of my business.

Ed


----------



## StormTech (Mar 14, 2007)

I use Xactimate 24 for my starting point in dealing with adjusters. It offers regional pricing which of course needs tweaking with market conditions and material availability. It is somewhat expensive but in the end pays for itself in time saved doing your estimates.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been using craftsman software for years.

I have found it to be a good tool for giving you an average cost. The new programs will set the going average labor and material rates by zip code, which you can change if you like + or -. The software does not dictate your overhead or profit, you simply add that in the mark-up, however they suggest about a 20% mark-up. I use it mainly for estimate layouts, insert my own numbers as per my past job records show what actual cost were on previous jobs and or what I believe it will cost. I update the software yearly, about $80.00 I think for the CD Estimator, which includes several different costbooks. 

Nothing beats records of past jobs to give an accurate cost of what a job should cost, plus the ability to determine what to add or what not to add to a estimate.

Everyone has their own way, it has worked for me so far.


----------

